# batem



## Naivius

No entiendo bien el significado de _batem_ en este contexto. Agradezco que me ayuden.
 
"Depois _batem_ no computador, emendo, volta ao computador..."
 
Obrigada


----------



## coquis14

No veo correlación entre la conjugación de los verbos (plural del indicativo , 1ª y 3ª persona del indicativo) y eso me hace dudar si está bien , ¿lo está?.

Saludos


----------



## Tomby

¡Exacto, Coquis! 
Por otra parte, uno de los significados de _bater_ es "golpear" o "pegar".
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## Naivius

Justamente, por eso es que no lo entendí, pues a pesar de haber encontrado el significado de _bater_, no comprendo la traducción en este caso. ¿Será una _gralha_ o habrá alguna manera de entender cierta intención del autor?

El contexto más ampliado:
"Depois _batem_ no computador, emendo, volta ao computador, torno a emendar e andamos meses nisto."
 
Obrigada!


----------



## coquis14

Yo la entiendo como:"Golpean la computadora , la arreglo , vuelve*n *a la computadora ,vuelvo a arreglarla y estamos así por meses"

Saludos


----------



## Naivius

Disculpen, debí aclarar que se trata de la actividad de escribir y corregir de un escritor, el trabajo que hace con su texto. Por eso no creo que la traducción golpear la computadora sea la más acertada en este caso.

"Depois _batem_ no computador, emendo, volta ao computador, torno a emendar e andamos meses nisto. Ao achar-me contente com o material emendo mais, ao achar-me muito contente emendo ainda, ao achar-me feliz desconfio, ao achar que consegui aquilo que pretendia segue para a máquina e publica-se."
 
Obrigada!


----------



## Mangato

Te refieres al rofesor de portugués aburrido de corregir verdad?

Bater en este caso significa teclear, pero es una expresión descriptiva, como teclear con violencia, golpendo los tipos con fuerza

Mi intento

_Después teclean en el ordenador, corrijo, vuelta al ordenador, vuelta a corregir, y pasamos meses en esto. Al sentirme contento con el material corrijo más, al hallarme mucho más contento, corrijo aún, al encontrarme feliz desconfío, al pensar que conseguí aquello que pretendía continúa hacia la máquina y se publica_
Saludos,

MG


----------



## Naivius

Mangato said:


> Te refieres al rofesor de portugués aburrido de corregir verdad?
> 
> Bater en este caso significa teclear, pero es una expresión descriptiva, como teclear con violencia, golpendo los tipos con fuerza
> 
> Mi intento
> 
> _Después teclean en el ordenador, corrijo, vuelta al ordenador, vuelta a corregir, y pasamos meses en esto. Al sentirme contento con el material corrijo más, al hallarme mucho más contento, corrijo aún, al encontrarme feliz desconfío, al pensar que conseguí aquello que pretendía continúa hacia la máquina y se publica_
> Saludos,
> 
> MG


 

Sí, justamente es el mismo texto. Me parece bien teclear, lo que tedría que buscar es cómo expresar esa violencia o torpeza al teclear, y me inclino más a torpeza porque se trata de alguien que no gusta tanto de las computadoras y no las maneja con habilidad.

Muy buen 'Mi intento'.
Gracias, saludos


----------



## Mangato

Tal vez _tropezar con,_ pero no me satisface plenamente.  No se me ocurre el sinsinónimo perfecto. _Teclean torpemente_ podría servir


----------



## Naivius

He revisado nuevamente y quizá pueda ser 

_Después golpeamos en la computadora, corrijo, regreso a la computadora, vuelvo a corregir y nos pasamos meses en esto. _
__ 
He pensado que si el autor hubiese querido decir simplemente teclear, el verbo usado sería otro. Cuando se lee _golpeamos en la computadora_ dentro del contexto se entiende que no se refiere al acto de maltratar la computadora u ordenador como tal, sino a alguna cosa que se hace (en este caso teclear) de manera torpe o fuerte.
 
Gracias, gracias


----------



## Mangato

Ten en cuenta que *batem* es tercera persona del plural.  Al parecer son otros los que teclean torpemente y el corrector corrige, devuelve el texto y vuelve a corregir.


----------



## Naivius

Gracias por la aclaración. Al parecer el que realiza el trabajo en la computadora (ordenador), el que teclea, es uno, y el que corrige y vuelve a corregir es otro. Como bien dices Mangato. 

Busqué otros significados de bater, y encontré:
Datilografar. [ td. : bater uma carta. ]

O sea, que puede traducirse como _mecanografiar, escribir a máquina_. Entonces la traducción en el contexto, puede ser simplemente teclear sin la necesidad de darle un sentido de fuerte o violento.

¡Gracias a todos por la ayuda!


----------



## Mangato

Sí Naivius. Recuerdo oirlo decir a las "digitadoras". 
Es algo así como repiquetear,  golpear repetidamente sobre algo produciendo ruido


----------

